# Glucosamine Chondroitin



## Tward (Feb 16, 2016)

Good Morning,

Do any of you have any knowledge/experience with glucosamine chondroitin supplements and what brand to give? The vet recommended these for Parker and I'm trying to find out if the human formula can be used for dogs. The pet version is 2-3 times more expensive than the human version. Some articles I've read say that the ingredients in the human brands is better quality and that it can be used for animals.... Im not sure if this is true. It's my understanding that the vitamin industry isn't closely regulated and the pet type is probably even less so, unfortunately. :frown2: Thanks, Teresa


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

that's right , I never buy pet suppliments only human grade. Mercola has a great product Pet Joint Supplements | Healthy Joint Support


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tward said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Do any of you have any knowledge/experience with glucosamine chondroitin supplements and what brand to give? The vet recommended these for Parker and I'm trying to find out if the human formula can be used for dogs. The pet version is 2-3 times more expensive than the human version. Some articles I've read say that the ingredients in the human brands is better quality and that it can be used for animals.... Im not sure if this is true. It's my understanding that the vitamin industry isn't closely regulated and the pet type is probably even less so, unfortunately. :frown2: Thanks, Teresa


Yes, Kodi takes it daily to protect his joints, because he works hard, and we want him to stay sound. He takes Glycoflex II, which is the one made from mussels. He has a beef allergy, and even the bovine trachea in the regular Glycoflex is too much for him.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> Yes, Kodi takes it daily to protect his joints, because he works hard, and we want him to stay sound. He takes Glycoflex II, which is the one made from mussels. He has a beef allergy, and even the bovine trachea in the regular Glycoflex is too much for him.


Karen - VetriScience Laboratories is not offering Glycoflex 2 anymore/right now; instead, they have Glycoflex 3. Have your tried that version or do you think it's too strong for a dog that is not recovering from orthopedic surgery?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Karen - VetriScience Laboratories is not offering Glycoflex 2 anymore/right now; instead, they have Glycoflex 3. Have your tried that version or do you think it's too strong for a dog that is not recovering from orthopedic surgery?


Don't know! When we run out of our current bottle (or get close) I'll have to see what his vet recommends. He has an appointment in a couple of weeks so I can ask her then!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm still finding GlycoFlex II on Amazon, Chewy and also on the VetriScience web page.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I'm still finding GlycoFlex II on Amazon, Chewy and also on the VetriScience web page.


On the VetriScience Online Store, the various Glycoflex 2 products appear but there is no ADD TO CART option, which is not the case for Glycoflex 1 and Glycoflex 3 products. I don't want to order from Amazon as I've had some bad experiences where I received outdated goods and I don't want to risk that for my pup. I want to ensure Emmie gets legitimate glucosamine and not something that's on sale because it's older.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I think Twinkle was 15 or 16 when we started her on it, and it did make a difference. I think it's just ground up Cow trachea.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> I think Twinkle was 15 or 16 when we started her on it, and it did make a difference. I think it's just ground up Cow trachea.


Or ground up green mussel, depending on the type!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

MarinaGirl said:


> On the VetriScience Online Store, the various Glycoflex 2 products appear but there is no ADD TO CART option, which is not the case for Glycoflex 1 and Glycoflex 3 products. I don't want to order from Amazon.


What about Chewy? They show Glycoflex 2. I've always thought that Chewy was pretty reliable. I certainly understand wanting to get top quality products for your sweetie.


----------



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

We give human brand to our lab mix and it has made such a world of change in his ability to move and be happy. I am at work and don't have the brand handy right now. We empty and mix the pill powder with fish oil and a tiny bit of syrup (b/c he wouldn't eat it just with his food) and he loves to eat breakfast now where before he would pick at breakfast. I hope you find the solution that works for yours..


----------

